# No one hurt as jetway collapses at Sea-Tac Airport



## CHamilton (May 13, 2014)

> SEA-TAC AIRPORT, Wash. -- A jetway collapsed at Sea-Tac Airport Monday morning, but Port of Seattle officials say no one was hurt.
> 
> The incident occurred just after 10:30 a.m. at the B14 gate shorly after a Southwest Airlines jet taxied into the gate.



http://www.komonews.com/news/local/Jetway-collapses-at-Sea-Tac-Airport-259095381.html


----------



## CHamilton (May 13, 2014)

> SEATAC, Wash. —
> 
> 
> A jetway collapsed on a Southwest Airlines flight at Sea-Tac Airport.
> ...


http://www.kirotv.com/news/news/jetway-collapses-sea-tac-airport/nfwFL/


----------



## MrFSS (May 13, 2014)

Guess they could back the plane up and go to another ramp to unload.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 13, 2014)

MrFSS said:


> Guess they could back the plane up and go to another ramp to unload.


That sounds too simple.


----------



## SarahZ (May 13, 2014)

There was no need.

Also, kudos to the FA:



> Officials said about 60 passengers deplaned without incident, but a flight attendant noticed the jetway slowly starting to drop and stopped the rest of the passengers from exiting.
> 
> Airport officials say a mechanical failure caused the jetway to drop about 6-8 feet. Officials brought steps to the plane and the rest of those on board were able to exit safely.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 13, 2014)

FA: "I've got this sinking feeling something is not right."


----------



## jis (May 13, 2014)

I wonder if the door of the plane was damaged in the process.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (May 13, 2014)

jis said:


> I wonder if the door of the plane was damaged in the process.


Probably would've been since the doors open outward.


----------



## railiner (May 14, 2014)

Very disturbing....glad no one was hurt. Interesting in the KIROTV link, it stated that the jetbridge was owned by Southwest....I wonder about that....shouldn't it actually belong to the airport itself, with Southwest just paying rental fees?

They did say that there was aircraft damage, but did not elaborate just what, perhaps too early to tell.

They also said a stairway was brought up to the other side to deplane the remaining passengers. Couldn't they also have used the 737's own rear airstair to do that?


----------



## jis (May 14, 2014)

737 does not have rear air stair. You are confusing a 737 with a 727.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 14, 2014)

I'm actually surprised this doesn't happen more often. Some of the jet bridges I've seen looked like they hadn't been fully serviced in a decade or more.


----------



## jis (May 14, 2014)

It actually does happen more often than it makes it into a news item.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 14, 2014)

jis said:


> It actually does happen more often than it makes it into a news item.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


You mean this incident overshadowed extreme weather?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 14, 2014)

When I was a kid an air bridge meant you were departing from or arriving at a modern airport. However, as an adult I actually miss the old air stairs that airports used to have. Occassionally you can still board by air stairs but these days that seems to be reserved mostly for remote airports, regional jets, and LCC's. As a result it's fairly rare to see large intercontinental aircraft up close and personal like the old days. Some airports (mostly in other countries) tried to make the best of both worlds with air bridges that have at least have windows to look through.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 14, 2014)

Devil's Advocate said:


> When I was a kid an air bridge meant you were departing from or arriving at a modern airport. However, as an adult I actually miss the old air stairs that airports used to have. Occassionally you can still board by air stairs but these days that seems to be reserved mostly for remote airports, regional jets, and LCC's. As a result it's fairly rare to see large intercontinental aircraft up close and personal like the old days. Some airports (mostly in other countries) tried to make the best of both worlds with air bridges that have at least have windows to look through.


I miss the stairs too. I did get to use them (rather a ramp) at DEN for a regional to PVU 2 years ago. I'm tempted to take a Frontier flight out of ILG (Wilm DE) just for the fun of it and to use the stairs to a larger plane. I would if my financial situation was in better shape.


----------



## railiner (May 15, 2014)

jis said:


> 737 does not have rear air stair. You are confusing a 737 with a 727.


My bad :blush: You are correct....although some airlines did have front or rear, side door airstair door's on 737's, but I guess not Southwest....


----------

